# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Velvet head cleaned

## john m

I had a play with cleaning and mounting a head shot in the velvet.

----------


## akaroa1

I did one recently to
The water blaster did a great job

----------


## mawzer308

Nice work fellas, do you plan on staining them? What would you use?

----------


## Micky Duck

there is a recipe floating around that uses condies chrystals I believe....

----------


## akaroa1

I'm going to stain mine in the winter when I have plenty of time for projects
Also gives me some time to dig out the best techniques to get the sort of quality finish it deserves

----------


## john m

This one is going to a house with a black and white decor in the lounge so will remain white

----------


## Mooseman

Condies Crystals works well. This head I did in Dec last year after stripping the velvet off. Gave it two coats. Be careful how much Condies crystals you add to the water otherwise they may stain up to dark. You can always do several coats of a weaker solution.

----------


## Cigar

> This one is going to a house with a black and white decor in the lounge so will remain white


I reckon it looks quite striking as it is.
It has a sort of Game of Thrones white walker look to it too, though I've only seen the first season.

----------


## Magnus

Keep it white. Looks the business.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Nice heads there fellas

----------

